# Arabian Filly that caught my attention



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking for some constructive critique on a young Arabian filly. They don't have current pictures posted and if I got her, I would have to ship her cross country. She is awesome looking in my point of view, but I am drooling too much to be able to see her faults. 

I would want her for an all around pleasure/fun family horse. By the time she is ready to go under saddle, all my kids will be in school and I will have lots of time to give her (benefit of being a stay at home mom). When my horse crazy daughters are old enough to show beyond lead line classes, I think this filly would be a real head turner in the arena. I haven't seen any other young Arabians that have her looks for her price, especially in my area. Tons of ranch, stock type horses here 

Syrah: Syrah - 2011 Black Sabino Arabian Filly

Her dam: MFAX Petite Syrah - black Arabian mare

Her sire: Legally Intoxicating - 2007 Bay Sabino Stallion

Thank you for you input.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

To me her legs look long and skinny, but then again, I'm not good at critiquing and I'm best with quarter horses... Not much of a help, sorry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

MisssMarie said:


> To me her legs look long and skinny, but then again, I'm not good at critiquing and I'm best with quarter horses... Not much of a help, sorry
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's okay. Quarter horses are stocky and built like tanks 

All legs is pretty common among Arabian foals. As though they are on stilts when they are babies.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I like her. She had another one she offered me. Super cool colour on some of her horses.
Now, this is just MY opinion, but I think they are way over priced. Sire and dam haven't done anything. Except have colour. It's a very average pedigree and not something I'd base MY breeding program on. 
I also can't justify spending $4500 on a weanling with no proven heritage (up close) when I bought my *Echao son, a three time Halter Champion, for $5000.
That being said, she looks great, could be a FAB show horse and produce some great show prospects. Weanlings are too hard to critique, but it all depends on what you really want and are willing to invest in.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

This breeder in my opinion puts out some really nice maybes. I like her.

But I don't anything about bloodlines.......just know I like what I see

Super Nova


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She is 10 months old now and the person who bought her as a weanling is selling her on horse clicks: BEAUTIFUL BLACK SABINO 2011 ARABIAN FILLY for sale in :: HorseClicks


Seems like a pretty good price for her if there isn't anything wrong with her. Maybe they will go a little lower? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I know zilch on arabians, but she looks like quality stock to me. I'd like to see some current pics of her though.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd pass. The horses in her pedigree are not necessarily known for good hind ends. She also has double Bey Shah, and he was not the greatest and producing good feet. Nothing really stellar in her bloodlines to indicate she was bred to be anything, aside from a black sabino. Sadly our breed is plagued with breeders who breed for that *sigh*.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I know worth crap about Arabs, but there is something wonky about her sire....he looks odd, and his hind end is awful.
Cool color, that's all I can say.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

With all the mention of Arabian bloodlines, what about this filly?

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1701455 - CF Angelica

If this should be moved, that's fine. Wasn't sure where to post this.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you decide you like her and want to buy her as a riding prospect, fine. She's not one I'd be using as a breeding prospect, she's not real stellar. A 10 month old bred for nothing specific but color.......$750 TOPS, no way in Hades would I pay over that for a horse who's never been shown, bred for nothing and whose parents have nothing to speak of. Sorry, IMHO only of course. 

In the Arabian breed everyone is all hung up on pedigrees without actually studying what they mean. "Full sister to National Champ so and so", GREAT grand daughter of the immortal............whomever........But....WHAT HAS THE HORSE THEY'RE TRYING TO SELL EVER DONE? WHAT HAVE THAT HORSE'S PARENTS EVER DONE? Most of the time, not a dam* thing and they're trying to tell you that it will be the next National Champ because 5 generations ago the great great great was.....NOT SO MUCH. 

And, with the coloring this horse has, while I love it and think it's cool, go in the main ring in a pure bred class and the judges won't even look. If they do, they'll most likely be hiding the gag reflex. Too much white is penalized in the pure breds. 

That awful halter doesn't help her, but her head looks very coarse too, not something I'd be looking at for anything more than just a trail riding horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WyndellaRose said:


> With all the mention of Arabian bloodlines, what about this filly?
> 
> DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1701455 - CF Angelica
> 
> If this should be moved, that's fine. Wasn't sure where to post this.


 
This one is very pretty and at least started for your money. She's one to take a further look at, if she's bred how you like (though again.....Bey Shaw? REALLLY? Misspelling horses you're trying to brag on is a pet peeve of mine), and you could at least try her out and see if she meets your criteria.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If you decide you like her and want to buy her as a riding prospect, fine. She's not one I'd be using as a breeding prospect, she's not real stellar. A 10 month old bred for nothing specific but color.......$750 TOPS, no way in Hades would I pay over that for a horse who's never been shown, bred for nothing and whose parents have nothing to speak of. Sorry, IMHO only of course.
> 
> In the Arabian breed everyone is all hung up on pedigrees without actually studying what they mean. "Full sister to National Champ so and so", GREAT grand daughter of the immortal............whomever........But....WHAT HAS THE HORSE THEY'RE TRYING TO SELL EVER DONE? WHAT HAVE THAT HORSE'S PARENTS EVER DONE? Most of the time, not a dam* thing and they're trying to tell you that it will be the next National Champ because 5 generations ago the great great great was.....NOT SO MUCH.
> 
> ...


I wasn't looking for a class A show filly, I would have to travel to the other side of the state or out of state for any show in my region. But put her in a youth/4H show against stock/ranch horses, she will be noticed and not marked down for excessive white. I would want to be a pure family pleasure horse, and I haven't found any horse in my area that compares to her in breeding, conformation, and color. I limit myself to black, because that is what I actually want. She something that I can feel excited about. By the way, I looked at one solid black Arab in my area (hour and a half drive one way) and they wanted 4 grand for their green broke mare that had no accomplishments. Also, her sire and dam also had no accomplishments other than being pleasure horses. 

Maybe I am just narrow headed about what kind/breed and color I want in a horse. But if I have no attachment, I have no real desire to make sure that horse has a permanent home with me. Went through three perfectly fine horses that I sold because I wasn't attached. I didn't have to sell them, but I wasn't excited to see them everyday. They were never neglected, I just wasn't emotionally attached nor sad when they left to new homes to love them. Seeing her face makes me want to go the extra mile to spend every free moment with her. It could be buying on emotion, and you pay more out of pocket for it. It isn't the money that worries me, but some major conformation flaw that I might not have noticed. Her white doesn't seem that excessive either, a tad amount above the hocks is all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Cute filly, grossly overpriced. Not the least impressed with either parent. IMO, you are in love with a picture......definitely get updated pics to see if you get the same "warm fuzzy" feeling from them. Other than that, your money, but I think you are projecting an awful lot of expectation and emotion on a baby you haven't met and know nothing about.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

If you pay that price, you're a sucker. Sabino Arabs are a dime a dozen now, it's not exactly like they're rare. I don't like the sire at all, he needs to be snipped, the ONLY reason he's a stud is because of his color. His conformation is mediocre at best. This filly is no different whatsoever then if I went and bred my Arab mare and tried to unload the foal for $4500. Stop looking at color and markings. I find it REALLY difficult to believe you can't find black Arabs for less then that price. And if you're willing to spend that amount, you CAN get quality black Arabs and just pay the money to have them shipped over.

If this isn't a forever horse, even LESS reason to spend $4500 on her. You will only lose money in the re-sale.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> If you pay that price, you're a sucker. Sabino Arabs are a dime a dozen now, it's not exactly like they're rare. I don't like the sire at all, he needs to be snipped, the ONLY reason he's a stud is because of his color. His conformation is mediocre at best. This filly is no different whatsoever then if I went and bred my Arab mare and tried to unload the foal for $4500. Stop looking at color and markings. I find it REALLY difficult to believe you can't find black Arabs for less then that price. And if you're willing to spend that amount, you CAN get quality black Arabs and just pay the money to have them shipped over.
> 
> If this isn't a forever horse, even LESS reason to spend $4500 on her. You will only lose money in the re-sale.


The seller is asking $2500 and sabino Arabians are not common where I live. My area is flooded with backyard bred stock and ranch horses. I love the Arabians and grew up riding a beautiful Arabian mare. The only horse I have ever been attached to until she was killed by a lightning strike. I have never had a special bond since then and I have already requested both recent pictures and video of the filly. I want to know what kind of condition she is in and how she carries herself. She isn't the first black Arabian I looked at, but she is the only one that held some sort of inner interest in me. I was looking at black Arabian mares/fillies that were priced less than $3000 before getting into shipping costs. If I were to buy her, it would be a forever purchase. Even if I didn't bond with her, I have three little girls that could bond with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She doesn't have much white, even compared to some of mine. I'm hoping one day Sabino's will be more accepted in the show ring. Plus side, they don't worry too much about it in the performance ring, mostly just the halter which isn't really where I plan to show anyhow.
But if you think you're real set on her, is there someone close to her (I'm on ABN, people are great for this) that could go out and give their opinion? Maybe get some updated pics and a video for you? 

As a side note - this filly isn't $4500 - you're quoting me and that was in reference to another filly by the breeder, not this seller. Sorry for the confusion.

PS - I have a super cool Black Sabino/Rabicano half Arabian filly for $1000.  LOL!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

There are 14 Black Arabian mares with photo ads on dreamhorse.com. Several are stunning to the eye and pedigrees are listed. I know nothing of pedigrees except for I recall Bask being a "famous" or well known horse.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Sorry, my bad. $2500 is better but still ridiculously excessive. I guess if you're deadset on this color and these markings, but it's a really silly reason to spend so much on a horse. You can buy a bombproof 10 year old 4-H kid's champion around here for that money.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

so are there not horses closer that you could see so you don't have to ship across the country? I wouldn't be comfortable shipping a baby that far unless I was the one doing it.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Sorry, my bad. $2500 is better but still ridiculously excessive. I guess if you're deadset on this color and these markings, but it's a really silly reason to spend so much on a horse. You can buy a bombproof 10 year old 4-H kid's champion around here for that money.


I could buy that kind of horse here too for that amount of money (10 year old kid's horse winning in 4H), but I don't want another stock horse that has 10 years of someone else's training. I like the horses around here well enough, but not enough to want to own one long term. Every person is entitled to their own idea of a dream horse, mine has not been effected by other horses that I have owned in the past. I love the markings and color, but the conformation and disposition are more important.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

I say if you feel drawn to this filly and are willing to pay that price for her go right ahead  it's your money spend it however you want. Sounds like she's your dreamhorse so she's definitely worth looking into! You don't have to justify anything. I think she is beautiful too. I wish you luck!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> PS - I have a super cool Black Sabino/Rabicano half Arabian filly for $1000.  LOL!


She is a super cute Morab. Her pedigree link didn't work though. How far north of the border are you? I am going up to Spokane, Washington near the beginning of June. That is where my parents live and I wasn't able to visit during the holidays so I will be there for awhile after my kids get out of school for the summer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

amymarie57 said:


> I say if you feel drawn to this filly and are willing to pay that price for her go right ahead  it's your money spend it however you want. Sounds like she's your dreamhorse so she's definitely worth looking into! You don't have to justify anything. I think she is beautiful too. I wish you luck!


I agree with Amymarie- if you haven't been able to find what you really want, and she's it, then follow your dream. If you can give her a good, loving home, and she's sound, meets your expectations, and you see her clearly, buy her.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

ETA:
I understand wanting to start your own young horse. That's my preference as well. All of mine I have bought green. I prefer it.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> She is a super cute Morab. Her pedigree link didn't work though. How far north of the border are you? I am going up to Spokane, Washington near the beginning of June. That is where my parents live and I wasn't able to visit during the holidays so I will be there for awhile after my kids get out of school for the summer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pedigree link is probably my fault. Still learning the ropes of website building... lol
Here it is: Flash N Khrome Morab
I'm about eight hours from the Alberta/Montana border. 

I was going to get some updated pictures of her on days off (I may try again this time) but she was really... fat. LOL


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Try contacting Susan Bates at Stormhaven Farms in Caldwell, ID. Hopefully she's not too far from you. She has some PHENOMENAL youngsters for sale and they are not humungously overpriced. They come from National Champion stock, she even owns one horse who was a Brazilian national champ. She has some youngsters that you not only could show 4H and open if you want, you could easily take them to Nationals if you desired it.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I also would verify Susan Bates as a stellar woman to deal with. She has integrity, honor, and ethics.. and a joy to talk with...


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Honestly, I may get in trouble for this but if you guys want more info on Elements Arabians go to the free speech horse forum(fhotd64476.yuku.com) and do a search. The results are NOT pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

kassierae said:


> Honestly, I may get in trouble for this but if you guys want more info on Elements Arabians go to the free speech horse forum(fhotd64476.yuku.com) and do a search. The results are NOT pretty.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can't find anything on that...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

kassierae said:


> Honestly, I may get in trouble for this but if you guys want more info on Elements Arabians go to the free speech horse forum(fhotd64476.yuku.com) and do a search. The results are NOT pretty.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Element Arabians don't own the filly. The filly is in Mississippi and I only used links to Element Arabians' site because they have several pictures of the sire, dam and filly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Its really far back....from last year. If you really want info just post a new thread and ask. I'm sure they'd be glad to help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Try contacting Susan Bates at Stormhaven Farms in Caldwell, ID. Hopefully she's not too far from you. She has some PHENOMENAL youngsters for sale and they are not humungously overpriced. They come from National Champion stock, she even owns one horse who was a Brazilian national champ. She has some youngsters that you not only could show 4H and open if you want, you could easily take them to Nationals if you desired it.


I might be interested if I were able to browse a website to see what was available, but I didn't find any more than a link to a stallion ad and someone posting about Susan Bates misrepresenting a horse for sale. She isn't very close to me, and if I were looking for a National quality Arabian, I would be going through Heritage Arabian Farm up in Spokane. I have been in contact with them before, I like what they do and how they run their breeding operation. It is also just as close to me as Caldwell, ID (Caldwell would be closer if mountain ranges weren't in the way causing me to drive south a long ways before going northwest while Spokane is straight north, then west). Though most of the young stock they sell for less then the big winners are the ones they feel won't do as well at top levels of competition. They really liked my mom's stallion when they worked him in December, but felt that he wouldn't do as well in WP because he didn't have the swan neck that the judges like to see. But I have no interest in National quality at this time, maybe in another ten years that would be something I would like to try out, but not at this time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Patricia Lloyd (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a half Araian filly that looks like her. She is 4 now and is out of the bey shah bloodlines. I have her mother who is also out of that line. Including El Mohktar. One of the stallions that was in the movie Return of the black stallion.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Patricia Lloyd said:


> I have a half Araian filly that looks like her. She is 4 now and is out of the bey shah bloodlines. I have her mother who is also out of that line. Including El Mohktar. One of the stallions that was in the movie Return of the black stallion.


I am looking at "babies" since I won't be riding on a regular basis for another two years (when my youngest will be in school). So a four year old is old enough to need regular riding now, and I am not much into 6 year old green broke horses. I have found, in my own experience, that fully mature horses tend to have a lot more attitude and less willing when they are broken in when they are older. 

I also found out yesterday that the filly could be shipped to Colorado for not a whole lot, which cuts down half my distance. I haven't been sent recent pictures yet, so I am impatiently waiting for a picture update.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Have you been to their facebook site? They have alot of photos of their horses in their albums. I haven't looked specifically for her. But, if she isn't owned by them, they may not have up to date ones. She usually takes quite a few photos


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Never mind, she has the same pics as you have above.


----------



## Patricia Lloyd (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't want to sell her. I just wanted to say I have one like her. And she is broke. In my pocket broke. Bey Shah was a good stallion. He produced many many champions. My horses all have good feet. Bey Shah , Bey EL Bey. Huckleberry Bey, Desperado V. all of them have produced exceptional breeding stock. I simply replied because I have a number of horses with that line.


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

I would never buy anything that came from that breeding program... some simple google searches would show why. I realize this filly isn't for sale by that particular breeder, but it doesn't change who bred her, who her parents are, her lack of pedigree, etc... 

If you'd like a really nice performance AND halter foal, you should message me. I'll be having a purebred foal this year out of a Spanish/Polish mare and sired by an exceptional SE/AK stallion. Dam's dam is a graded stakes winner and her sire is a multi-champion in HUS, Halter, EP, Native Costume, etc... The sire of this foal is a son of the multi-champion stallion El Norus, and out of a multi-champion Halter and Hunter mare. Foal will have a rare Zobeyni sire line. Out of the 4 generation pedigree on this foal, only 3 or 4 horses aren't champions or champion producers.

My website is - Home

To the comments on shipping- I have shipped to California, and from South Dakota with absolutely no issues. When one uses a respected hauler there's no reason to worry.


----------



## Patricia Lloyd (Feb 14, 2012)

The pedigree is something to look at. It is the foundation of which the filly was based on. If you look into it alittle more you will understand what the pedigree means. I have to disagree with the person who trashed the Varinan breeding program. She must be doing something right to end up in the Hall Of Fame. Like I said my horses are all sound and have never had a issue. And by the way. Did you know when the Arabians first came to this country. Any white markings on them was conciderd impure.Not so today because we change and out breed now. But that is the way it was when we first start to import. LOOK it up.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

From what I see is that she needs more muscle, especially in her neck and butt. I think her front hoof was left a bit long in the toe, which throws off the angle of her pastern. She has a nice short back, small muzzle, large eyes, nicely shaped ears, and a nice slope to her shoulder.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Her pasterns look wayyy long to me, also the second pic shows she is swollen on her back left leg. She definitely looks like she lacks muscle. I would worry if she has a weak back end, or if she wasn't fed like she should have been, both not good. I don't like the look of her front legs at all, but can't pinpoint exactly why. I would pass from these pics, but then again, she could be gorgeous with corrective trims and some great groceries! You never know with babies!


----------



## MidniteVikhtory (Feb 22, 2012)

I see some long pasterns, swelling in the hind legs (never good) and a weak hip. JMO. On another note, it seems that her dam has some Babson breeding.


----------



## Patricia Lloyd (Feb 14, 2012)

*arabian filly that caught my eye*

This baby is nice. Remember that every horse has it's imperfections "EVERY Horse" If she is noted sound by a vet. You like her. If you heart says go with it, Go with it. Remember the duck and the swan fable. Your heart will never decieve you.I think you should go for it.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

IMO, she looks very weak in the back end, JUST like her sire. I raised Arabs for years & to me she is alot that is wrong with the breed. She has a pretty head and neck, flashy color and that's about it. It is of course your money, but you can do alot better. I respectfully disagree with Patricia, your heart can (and will) deceive you.....seen it happen alot with both horses (and men, lol).


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She has an adorable face. I don't like anything about her front legs, or her hip, but babies are hard. I don't see breeding quality, but if you're looking to love and show, she's a cutie!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought I'd chime in that her front legs seem pretty "off" to me as well... and I would also be very leery of that sire's weak hind end.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I got the same kind of responses from my big sister. She has the stash of horse pictures of horses that my family has raised years ago to use in comparison for same age/growth development. Something else she pointed out were her withers, not a good thing for trying bareback riding. Her neck connection into her withers isn't very good either. The point on her buttocks seems too high and pronounced. Her front left pastern is long and may have some tendon issues to cause her to stand on it differently.

If she only had a few minor conformation flaws, I wouldn't have any problem justifying her price. But it is a bit too much for what they are asking. A lot of little things and some potentially big conformation faults, and none of it was that dectable as a baby. As cute as her head is and her ability to grow a mane and forelock, I need a bit more than that to make me happy for the next 25 + years... LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

**Corporal's Arabian soft side is M E L T I N G** SSOOOO cute!!


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

Patricia Lloyd said:


> The pedigree is something to look at. It is the foundation of which the filly was based on. If you look into it alittle more you will understand what the pedigree means. I have to disagree with the person who trashed the Varinan breeding program. She must be doing something right to end up in the Hall Of Fame. Like I said my horses are all sound and have never had a issue. And by the way. Did you know when the Arabians first came to this country. Any white markings on them was conciderd impure.Not so today because we change and out breed now. But that is the way it was when we first start to import. LOOK it up.


She did do something right. She had excellent working western horses and great marketing, and no one can ride a spade bit horse as well. But she decided to branch out in English, and concentrated on half the horse (and not the important half). Most of her stock from her "English" program, have really wonky back ends. Some of them if you watch them in person (not in video) look almost like it's two different horses smushed together. Not an attractive look. They tend to be trotted off their feet because the front looks pretty, and they hope to dazzle the judges by it. And.. once you lose the back end.. it's harder than hell to get it back.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish she were a colt.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

She's a very cute filly. But would have some concerns about the swollen hind leg, and the weak hindquarters. She could use some more weight on her.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tapperjockey said:


> I wish she were a colt.



Gelding would be ideal.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Gelding would be ideal.


YAY.. someone got that. I got a message (not from the OP) asking if I wanted to breed to him or something  lol


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

Just for comparison.. here is a black arabian mare that has better breeding (not entirely my cup of tea, but better), for the same price. 

Welcome to Arabian Horses.org - Online Classifieds

for slightly more you can get a proven mare with a show record out of Al-Marah breeding.. Welcome to Arabian Horses.org - Online Classifieds (though she is a grey). 

This 2yo is only 900.00... Welcome to Arabian Horses.org - Online Classifieds 

So for 2500.00, I'd say you can definitely get more horse for your money than that filly.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tapperjockey said:


> YAY.. someone got that. I got a message (not from the OP) asking if I wanted to breed to him or something  lol


LOL
That's good!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tapperjockey said:


> Just for comparison.. here is a black arabian mare that has better breeding (not entirely my cup of tea, but better), for the same price.
> 
> Welcome to Arabian Horses.org - Online Classifieds
> 
> ...


That Al-Marah mare is awesome. LOVE AM Ghost Ship babies. Al-Marah horses are just incredible, especially for western. $3000 for her is a hell of a deal - especially one shown to Reserve Champion.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> That Al-Marah mare is awesome. LOVE AM Ghost Ship babies. Al-Marah horses are just incredible, especially for western. $3000 for her is a hell of a deal - especially one shown to Reserve Champion.


Bazy's been around, what 70-80 years now? She's probably doing something right


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Tapperjockey said:


> Just for comparison.. here is a black arabian mare that has better breeding (not entirely my cup of tea, but better), for the same price.
> 
> Welcome to Arabian Horses.org - Online Classifieds
> 
> ...


I thought I got the "colt" comment... glad that's what you meant! 
That first black has such a weak hind end, I would pass. The grey and bay mares are of so much better quality! Good finds!


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> I got the same kind of responses from my big sister. She has the stash of horse pictures of horses that my family has raised years ago to use in comparison for same age/growth development. Something else she pointed out were her withers, not a good thing for trying bareback riding. Her neck connection into her withers isn't very good either. The point on her buttocks seems too high and pronounced. Her front left pastern is long and may have some tendon issues to cause her to stand on it differently.
> 
> If she only had a few minor conformation flaws, I wouldn't have any problem justifying her price. But it is a bit too much for what they are asking. A lot of little things and some potentially big conformation faults, and none of it was that dectable as a baby. As cute as her head is and her ability to grow a mane and forelock, I need a bit more than that to make me happy for the next 25 + years... LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you made the right choice!
This filly's pasterns are weak and are all at a different length and angle. A huge red flag for future soundness.

Good luck on your search! If you haven't found anything by then, I'll let you know what my mare has. Have someone else wanting a chestnut from her, so I have two opposite "hopes" going on


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

Rumonek said:


> I thought I got the "colt" comment... glad that's what you meant!
> That first black has such a weak hind end, I would pass. The grey and bay mares are of so much better quality! Good finds!


I know.. that grey is soooo tempting me right now lol.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Got a message from the seller and she politely requested the removal of Syrah's pictures from the horse forum. So I ask the admins to remove this thread for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

